# How do you protect yourself from the sun?



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi there,

Could you give some tips or ideas to avoid the sun, especially on my face?.

I always use full protection and wear sunglasses when leaving home, and when I go to the beach or pool I wear a cap or a hat. I had thought of buying a hijab... 
I wear cotton clothes with light colors. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Stay inside?

All seriousness just use high factor sunblock no?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Stay inside?
> 
> All seriousness just use high factor sunblock no?


Cannot go wrong with this.
And drink lots of water - the sun can cause severe dehydration in summers


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Having lived in Phoenix AZ for many years without one single burn; there is nothin better than a wide brim straw hat... mine's kind'a cowboy but I have seen very lovely ones for lady's... I call it my Texas Umbrella... Filson (from Seattle Washington USA, look em up on the web) makes some extremely nice hankerchief thick long sleeve shirts for men and ladies too... verrry nice for the hot... breeze blows right through but not the UV for burns. 

Cheers!

TM


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Use sunblock and cover cover cover. Try not go out in the sun during the heat/high/full sun of the day. So from 11 to 4 avoid it as much as possible. Watch what skin treatments you are using as some make your skin more prone to sun spots. Avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

The best sunblock we've found is P20. It's a once application, waterproof and despite the fact that my wife is the most pale skinned person I know, has allowed her to not live in fear of the sun!

Quite expensive though, around £20 for a bottle at duty free!!


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunblock 50+


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Get yourself a burka


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

You'll find the sun here to be significantly diffused by the amount of sand and particulate matter in the air. It'll be harder to get a burn here than in many cleaner air places.

I did say hard-er, not impossible


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

A quick google search yields the following for *sombrero*...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

For Face you need SUNSCREEN (sun block) and a good one. Let me explain you the meaning of that SPF thing we read there in the bottles.

SPF is a measure that tells about the ability of the sunscreen to block ultraviolet B (UVB) rays which cause sunburns but not UVA rays. UVA radiation reaches deeper into the skin.

Look for a sunscreen that can handle both UVA & UVB


SPF is a bit missleading number because people think that buying oner rated as 30 is twice better than factor 15 which is not true. You will be amazed but SPF 15 means that it can block up to 94% of UVB rays and SPF 45 blocks 98%...

There is not a single one that offers 100% protection.

For you face try a good sunscreen and cover. Avoid going out in summer during peak "sun hours". Have an umbrella/ hat. Have water at your disposal at all times


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Hi there,

What is the sun protection factor higher and what is the most popular sunscreen (brand) or recommended in Dubai?

I also wonder if they sell sunscreens for sensitive skins (without fragance, alcohol and/or preservatives).
:rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## suzy (Apr 27, 2011)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you give some tips or ideas to avoid the sun, especially on my face?.
> 
> ...


Use sunscreen with high SPF. Try holding an umbrella too.


----------

